# Missing Husband



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

A wife went to the police station with her next-door neighbour to report that her husband was missing. 

The policeman asked for a description. 

She said, "He's 35 years old, 6 foot 4, has dark eyes, dark wavy hair, an athletic build, is soft-spoken, and is good to the children." 

The next-door neighbour protested, "Your husband is 5 foot 4, chubby, bald, has a big mouth, and is mean to your children." 

The wife replied, "Yes, but who wants HIM back!"


----------

